# Considering a Gas Range, need advice on pipe sizing/service size



## xmptsunami (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I'm wondering what formula to use for rating a home gas meter to the appliances.

Currently I have:

Gas Meter rated at 230000 btu (was told this by the gas company)

Feeds:

Furnace 81000 BTU
Water Heater 36000 BTU
BBQ 61000 BTU
Fireplace 25000 BTU

I am considering installing a gas range.

When adding up all the five burners on top, and the two burners in the oven I get 84600 BTU.

Obviously Never will everything be on at once. I found a generic number on the internet for a Res Gas range @ 65000 BTU

Is this the correct derated number to use when calculating pipe feed size?

The range will be connected 45 feet from the meter and will be fed from a tee directly on the meter output.

I have found on the net here:

(I tried posting a URL, but I haven't posted 15 times here yet, so you'll just have to beleive me that I found a pipe sizing chart)

That my range should require 59 CFH, and at 50' of 1/2" pipe I'm good for 73 CFH.

My question is: 

Should I use 1/2" pipe or bigger/smaller and why.
Will I require a larger meter output or a larger line feeding the meter (As I already stated the gas company told me that I'm good for 230000 BTU with my current setup)

Please confirm or correct my uneducated guess that:

1/2 inch pipe is a proper size
My current service is large enough.


Please note that I will have the proper contractors tie in / inspect / pressure test before I pressurize the line.

Also please note that I'm a licensed electrician and I do understand about load rating calculations, etc. I just don't know the formulas for load rating for gas appliances.

Also please note that I'm not that clueless homeowner guy that has never done any actual hands on work and is trying to do something way over his head. I'm not that guy.


I only want to know what I'm getting into before purchasing the new range.


Please don't reply telling me to "just hire the proper contractor, you're going to blow up the whole neighborhood, blah, blah, blah"


Thanking you in advance for helpful responses.


----------



## MechAcc (Feb 27, 2005)

Without knowing the distance of each appliance it is hard to give an answer if you'll click on this link hvactechnicaltraining.com/files/Natural_Gas_Pipe_Sizing.ppt you can download an excellent PowerPoint program on sizing gas piping. Use NFPA62 and you should be able to calculate everything to the correct dimensions.

Also check with your local jurisdiction as a license and or building requirement may be required.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Your gas company should be more than happy to do the calcs.


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

½" pipe will be too small. When you add in fittings, you won't get enough flow.

The meter should be sized for you r total load, which you exceed when you add in the new range. However no one really uses the gas grille, range and has the heat running at the same time.


PS: This is a DIY subject, and should be on the DIYchat forum.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

